# new chuck.............



## bob1961 (Aug 24, 2007)

i'm looking at a Barracuda2 Key Chuck System for 169.99 that comes with 4 jaws and the spindle adaptor for my 1935 sears lathe....it looks like a good deal for what i'm going to need..................bob

....


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That is a pretty nice scroll chuck Bob. Should work just fine!

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Bob I have the 2 and the 4. Both are fine chucks. They have held everything I have thrown at them. The 2 is a great chuck. You can't go wrong.


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 24, 2007)

thanks guys, it looked like a good kit with just bout what one would need on a lathe..................bob

....


----------

